# Anyone have any chameleons?



## Susannuh (Aug 14, 2012)

If so what type? 

In the last picture (look in the background haha)


----------



## Albino93 (Aug 14, 2012)

none here in aus as they are exotic and illegal, but there will still be many here who can identify him/her 
its very cute tho


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 14, 2012)

Cruel and evil basket! We are not worthy. Lucky you!


----------



## Umbral (Aug 14, 2012)

You may not get many responses as we have no chameleons native to Australia and as such we are not allowed to keep them. I'm not saying no one has them but I doubt they would put their hands up.
I used to have some when I lived in South Africa and I do miss them, I just don't feel it's worth the risk to our native wild life.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> none here in aus as they are exotic and illegal, but there will still be many here who can identify him/her
> its very cute tho



she meant did we have any and if so what type do we have, not what hers is 



heres my illegal guy, (dont tell anyone !!!)





Common Chameleon (Chamaeleo chamaeleon) by richoman_europe, on Flickr



Common Chameleon (Chamaeleo chamaeleon) by richoman_europe, on Flickr


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 14, 2012)

that guy has stunning patterns. you were lucky to get snaps like that richo,

op, they are amazing.. whats their personalitys like?? Panther chameleons??


----------



## Albino93 (Aug 14, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> she meant did we have any and if so what type do we have, not what hers is



ohhh, whoops. Now i feel dumb :/
sorry...


----------



## Susannuh (Aug 14, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> none here in aus as they are exotic and illegal, but there will still be many here who can identify him/her
> its very cute tho



Oh gosh I'm so sorry. I didn't know! I'm from the states. Don't worry though these guys are c.b. and live a very spoiled life haha.



richoman_3 said:


> she meant did we have any and if so what type do we have, not what hers is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh he's beautiful I'm jealous! 



justdragons said:


> that guy has stunning patterns. you were lucky to get snaps like that richo,
> 
> op, they are amazing.. whats their personalitys like?? Panther chameleons??



It honestly kind of depends on their locale, the male that I have is an ambanja and he is absolutely a handful. He's the biggest ham you've ever seen and he ALWAYS wants to eat and be out and exploring so that's what we let him do! Meanwhile our female ambilobe is really shy and laid back. She just likes being in her cage resting(our old male was the same way too). I'm not too sure about the nosy bes but from what I've seen they seem to be pretty active like the ambanjas.


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is our female Yemen. I will try and get a good one of the male but he just wants to climb onto the camera.


----------



## Rob (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful ! Probably the only exotic I'd ever love to own, apart from a Kerry King Jag (which is still, technically, an exotic).


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2012)

There are just so many reptiles from every corner of the globe I want and I am going to do my best to get as many as I can


----------



## snakelady-viper (Aug 15, 2012)

That one very nice lizard 





boa said:


> Here is our female Yemen. I will try and get a good one of the male but he just wants to climb onto the camera.


----------



## mrdose (Aug 16, 2012)

Gah.. I'm moving to America or UK


----------



## Umbral (Aug 16, 2012)

The UK are lucky in my opinion as most reptiles wouldn't survive if they escaped so you can keep exotics with out worrying about the impact on native wild life.


----------



## Manda1032 (Aug 16, 2012)

this thread is torture. like putting a kid in a room of candy and saying not to eat any! They are on my dream list. I think they are awesome


----------



## Susannuh (Aug 17, 2012)

boa said:


> Here is our female Yemen. I will try and get a good one of the male but he just wants to climb onto the camera.



Beautiful! We just rescued a baby veiled from a child that was just going to let her die in the cage or ship her. She was so dehydrated, sick and had an awful case of metabolic bone disease that she would've died in shipping. But now she's doing much better! Hopefully she'll be able to climb again.



boa said:


> There are just so many reptiles from every corner of the globe I want and I am going to do my best to get as many as I can



Haha that's how I feel since they're passing so many laws on snakes now. But at least hopefully the Burmese will now be under control. It's sad that some people don't think about how it will effect our wild life, and just throw snakes outside to get rid of them.


----------



## rose328 (Aug 19, 2012)

hey how did you guys get these camelions? would you know if we can get one?


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 19, 2012)

Sitting in corner sobbing, not fair I want one too!!


----------



## dozerman (Aug 19, 2012)

I got to handle a chameleon...AND DROPPED IT!!! They just dont have the same traction as the aussie lizards . very cool though


----------

